

Show HN:  Redline.cc, the easiest way to report visual bugs - inprogress

As a developer, one of the biggest obstacles I've encountered has been how to communicate with designers - especially, when it comes to constructing their designs. Over the years, I have come to realize that Designers and Developers just see the world differently -   Developers see the world as defects in code text and Designers see the world as defects in pixels. This "language barrier" is what Redline (http://www.redline.cc) addresses -it allows Designers (or anyone really) to enter bugs visually and directly on the web page. Then, those mark-ups automatically creates a bug ticket in your bug tracking system (currently, we support Pivotal Tracker and JIRA).<p>My co-creator and I would love to get some feedback! If anyone is interested in getting a beta key email me at doug@redline.cc
======
koopajah
Clickable : <http://www.redline.cc>

This seems like a nice way to report visual bugs and would be pretty useful
for us instead of sharing screen through skype or making a printscreen before
adding info around it. But how does your solution integrates with someone
already having a bug tracker solution (for everything not visual). Can you
integrate with other platforms?

How do you handle "replay" of the bug? I mean if I have a div not loading
properly on my firefox browser, how will the developper "see" the bug if he
loads the page in another browser or even another version/OS. Do you "print"
what's displayed when the designer reports the bug?

EDIT: My bad, you already indicate you only support Pivotal Tracker for now !

~~~
inprogress
We have integrated with Jira and Pivotal Tracker for now (though we plan for
more in the future).

The way that replay works is that we actually take the screenshot from the
current dom state (after disabling javascript and all the moving bits). So
even if it is a very dynamic site (like the customink.com lab:
<http://www.redline.cc/bug/152570393#vdb_box_1>) we are able to reproduce
exactly what the bug reporter saw.

------
mnicole
Just finished a project where this would have been perfect. The lack of
integration into Pivotal Tracker is what kept me from using other apps like
this.

In addition to Koopajah's questions, I was wondering if perhaps you could set
it so you'd have to double-click to edit once the bookmarklet has loaded, so
that you can still interact with the page and highlight elements that may be
initially hidden or inactive?

~~~
inprogress
We have talked about doing this. The problem is that when a developer goes to
fix a bug they want to see (at least in our estimation) an exact replica of
the state that the bug occurred in. We thought that adding in anything that
changes (or anything dynamic) would just be confusing when it came time to
repair the bug.

------
joe_hdnnon
In your video "most every web project" is not grammatically correct.

"most every" is nonsensical. It's two determiners juxtaposed, and conflicting
ones at that. It's either "every" or it's "most". It could also be "almost
every".

Later on "a couple clicks". Do you mean "a couple of clicks"?

------
carakitagawa
This appears to be a simple way for a designers to enter bugs. Super simple.
Have you guys thought about adding github bugs support?

------
superchen
I love that this requires almost NO set-up, and integrates with tools I'm
already using, unlike a lot of similar products out there.

